# Allergic to New Puppy



## LizBeegs (Feb 7, 2013)

I am allergic to dogs. I had the testing done and it was confirmed a decade ago.

After doing tons of research, I focused my breed choices to a Cockapoo (1st Generation) or a Australian Doodle (7th Generation). 

Our very sweet Cockapoo was born Dec. 1st. She came home a week ago Sunday. Percy has been with us for a week and 1/2. 

Immediately, I noticed my throat and chest felt tight when holding her. She came from a home with Cocker Spaniels around and I attributed the light allergic reaction to that fact.

After a few days, I gave her at bath. Nothing got better. It's actually gotten worse. The start of asthma, itchy eyes and sneezing.

I called the breeder and told her I'm having an allergic reaction to the puppy. She said I'm the first person to ever have an allergic reaction to one of her dogs. 

Percy's coat is very soft and smooth (not wooly at all). Her 4 brothers had a wooly coat more like their dad (a white miniature poodle).

It's winter in our State. Nothing has changed for months before getting the dog and no new plants are in bloom. The allergy goes away after showers and fresh clothing, leaving the house (winter jacket covering clothing), until I handle her in the morning. 

Questions:
1. Is my allergic reaction caused by the very soft coat? Would I have the same reaction to another Cockapoo with a wooly coat?

2. Should the breeder allow me to return the puppy without any financial consequence? She assured me the dog would be hypoallergenic. (This is a concern because my kids will want another dog soon.) 

3. Would a 2-7th generation doodle have less problems? (I've been around a Australian Doodle, Poodles and Shih Tzu without any allergic reactions).

I did my research and I am struggling with this. My kids will be heart broken. Asthma is my problem and I can't live with this.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I too got a cockapoo becuase of asthma and allergies..
First let me just say...No cockapoo can be completely hypoalergenic...or rather there can be no guarantee...I am allergic to Yorkies which are hypoalergenic...but I am not to my Lady.
Lady was quite smooth when we brought her home...however she became quite curly and wavy over time.
do you take a daily allergy medication? 
This year in North America because of the weird winter Allergies have been worse than normal.
I am in Canada, are you in a northern state near me?

You won't be able to guarantee any dog won't cause a reaction to you...you will just have to play with the litters to find out.

some allergies can get better, as I am sure you know, and others just wont.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Cockatoos are not 100% non allergy, but if that is why you went for the Cockapoo you should have picked a puppy with the curliest coat. 


Everyone is different, I know someone who has 2 full brother but form different litters, her some never reacted to the first dog but the second he reacted to the puppy coat then as the pup got older his reactions got less and less. 


Did you get to spend any time with an adult Cockapoo before you bought you puppy. 


Some people are more sensitive with their reaction to dogs and for some people even poodles and Nichols cause a reaction. But it is possible that her coat type is completely wrong for you, It could change as she gets older and become more wooly. 
Can you post a photo of her. 


Most breeders will refund when taking a puppy back but you will not be paid back everything. 

The breeder will tell you anything you want to hear to sell you the puppy, it's really important if you have bad allergies to try and find adults of that breed to see what your reaction is. 

Can you take anything to ease your reaction.


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

Just reading this thread and thought I'd jump in! We are in touch with a breeder now and currently waiting for the next litter to be born, I've had the same conversation with my breeder and while she has said she can't guarantee anything she's said if we wait until the 4 week mark we should pick a puppy with the curlier (more poodle) type hair, is the type of coat I want for a lower shedding coat? While there are no allergies in my house my dad has terrible asthma and is allergic to all animal hair. I thought by doing my homework I would pick a pup that shed less so he isn't suffering every time he visits his grandchildren.

xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Curlier is usually a safer bet

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I suffer from asthma, muttley has quite a straightish coat. Doesn't shed at all unless I brush him then there will be hair on the brush, I have had no problems other than my normal asthma probs so I've been lucky!


----------



## LizBeegs (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback. We wanted the most mellow (laid back) puppy. She said all her puppies were hypoallergenic. An acquaintance had a puppy from another litter that I met and it was alright.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a beautiful pup! I have always heard that the curlier coats are better for allergies but there are no guarantees. Someone else on here recently tried an air purifier for a similar problem. I'll see if I can find the post...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the link. It might be worth a try. You must feel so torn! Good luck x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12441


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah so adorable 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

His coat could go curly later as he gets older. and it could just be the puppy coat your reacting to. but only time will tell.

have you tried any alergy tablets. im sure somone on hear still take alergy tablets because if a reaction to pets in general.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

My partner has an allergy to dogs. Noodle is now 6 months old and he has been fine with her up until we had her coat cut about a month ago. He has taken a anti-histermine everyday since we got her and it was working ok. Since we had her cut the tablet wasn't keeping the allergy at bay and we have now bought a Hepa air filter and I have found a dog shampoo on line that say's you shampoo them with it once a month and it helps to control the dander. We have been using the Hepa filter for about 2 weeks now and the shampoo arrived and she has been washed with it once so far, things have improved for my partner so these things seem to be working, the next thing on my list is a Hepa filter for the bedroom, a new vacum with Hepa filter and this spray I have found on-line that you spray on soft furnishings where dust mites and dog dander tends to settle. I will do everything possible to keep her, even though it is costing me a fortune.
I hope some of this is helpful to you and maybe you could try some of the things that we are doing as they do seem to be helping.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Must be a difficult time after doing all of your research, I remember reading that it is very rare for people to actually be allergic to dogs, it is usually that they have another condition such as asthma that being around dogs makes worse - if you are truly allergic I wonder if any dog would leave you completely free of symptoms?, I would at least discuss it with the breeder to see what she says. Cockapoo's should never be sold as hypoallergic, it is just not fair to people like yourselves or the puppies if they are returned. It is a difficult one as I'm sure you want to keep her and have time to try all the recommendations, I know Woo has had to try a lot so worth doing what she has done , also wash your hands a lot especially if the puppy licks, as this turns to dander when it dries. I have heard that there is a spray that you can spray on the dogs that is meant to help but I don't know anyone who has tried it. May be worth calling a vet to see if they have any advice. If you make the sad choice to send her back I would honestly consider going for a non shedding breed such as a pure poodle - there are quite a few other breeds out there. It is always more of a gamble with a cross breed, but of course we totally understand why you would want a Cockapoo. Good luck, let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

With dog allergies it can be difficult to pinpoint the exact cause. My eldest son showed as being allergic to dogs during a routine allergy test. However, he's been totally ok with both our curly and straighter coated poo but sneezed a whole weekend when he stayed with a King Charles Spaniel. They do say that even the straighter coated cockapoos benefit from reduced dander but one can be allergic to their saliva. It's such a shame you have reacted like this as she is absolutely adorable looking. x


----------

